# Canton/akron OH - 10’ Boss HD straight blade. $3000



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

10' Boss Heavy Duty straight blade plow. Cutting edge good. Off big truck, not 1 ton. No mount. $3,000
Can hookup and demonstrate . Kept around for a spare but never used it in the last 2 years so out she goes. North Canton OH 44721 
Don 330-571-8931


----------

